# Our visit to britain's most haunted farmhouse



## mtargettuk (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi,

I'm from Farmers Weekly interactive.

We recently did a feature on "Britain's most haunted farmhouse",

We selected a farm from lots of suggestions, went up there to spend a nite, and filmed our stakeout.

Check it out here - it's only 10 mins or so, but it's pretty good and we actually managed to capture some paranormal activity on film in the shape of dorrs opening by themselves then being "held" so they would actually open!

http://www.fwi.co.uk/ghosthunt

It was actually pretty scary and i still can't find a decent explaination for what happened

Cheers,

Michael


----------

